# Ch e ll são letras ou dígrafos?



## MPA

Só quero saber se che e elle são dígrafos ou letras.

EDIT:
Já achei a resposta. =/


----------



## coquis14

Dejemos la respuesta para las futuras búsquedas , son dígrafos.


----------



## willy2008

Concuerdo con coquis, tal es así que han sido retiradas del abecedario al igual que la *rr.*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> Dejemos la respuesta para las futuras búsquedas , son dígrafos.


 


willy2008 said:


> Concuerdo con coquis, tal es así que han sido retiradas del abecedario al igual que la *rr.*


 


*Edição: *Mais acerca do tópico no DPD: Abecedario
 
*Segunda Edição:* Agora fiquei um pouco confuso. Resultou que sim são letras, mas não se usam para o ordenamento alfabético. Pessoalmente também não as considero letras, senão dígrafos...

 
Abraços.


----------



## olivinha

Olá,
Quando eu digo a um espanhol que ch e ll não são letras, eles caem encima indignados. 
Tenho uma edição do DRAE de 1992 que diz o seguinte:
CH - DÍGRAFO CONSIDERADO CUARTA LETRA DEL ABECEDARIO ESPAÑOL, Y TERCERA DE SUS CONSONANTES.
LL - DECIMOCUARTA LETRA DEL ABECEDARIO ESPAÑOL, Y UNDÉCIMA DE SUS CONSONANTES.
Isto significa que as palavras como "chato" e "lluvia", não se encontram nas seções da c e da l, mas ch e ll respectivamente.

Bem, já no DRAE online:
*ch**.*
*1. *f. *Dígrafo* que, por representar un solo sonido consonántico de articulación africada, palatal y sorda, como en _mucho_ o _noche,_ *es considerado desde 1803 cuarta LETRA del abecedario español.* Su nombre es _che_.

*ll**.*
*1. *f. *Dígrafo* que, por representar un solo fonema consonántico de articulación tradicionalmente lateral y palatal, *es considerado desde 1803 decimocuarta LETRA del abecedario español.* Su nombre es _elle._


Ou seja, continuo na mesma, letra ou dígrafo?


----------



## SandraPMarques

Eram dígrafos que passaram a ser considerados letras desde 1803, por conseguinte, devem ser tidos como letras.

http://www.sancarlosaldia.com/noticias/notas-generales/aclaran-sobre-uso-de-la-ch-y-la-ll.html


----------



## ramonflores

SandraPMarques said:


> Eram dígrafos que passaram a ser considerados letras desde 1803, por conseguinte, devem ser tidos como letras.
> 
> http://www.sancarlosaldia.com/noticias/notas-generales/aclaran-sobre-uso-de-la-ch-y-la-ll.html





Eu pensava que em 1994 adoptara-se a resolução de considerá-los dígrafos e não letras, mas depois de ler a notícia fiquei totalmente confuso. São letras, dígrafos, semáforos??


----------



## SandraPMarques

Dígrafos, então.


----------



## Tomby

Ouvi dizer que faz alguns anos a _Real Academia de la Lengua_ considerou novamente aos grupos "CH" e "LL" como dígrafos e não como letras, mas no _Diccionario_ aparece "che" e "elle" como nomes de letras.
_¿Quién me compra este misterio?_
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

D. María Moliner considera: (edición de 2007)

*dígrafo* ​*m.* Ling. Signo formado por dos *letras que representan un solo fonema; por ejemplo, la _ch_ o la _ll._​ 
*che1* ​*f.* Letra _ch,_ o combinación de las letras _c_ y _h._​ 
Parece poder inferirse que son ambas cosas, o sea, son letras y simultáneamente dígrafos. Pienso que una cosa no invalida la otra.

Mejores saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Naticruz said:


> D. María Moliner considera: (edición de 2007)
> 
> 
> *dígrafo*​
> 
> *m.*Ling. Signo formado por dos *letras que representan un solo fonema; por ejemplo, la _ch_ o la _ll._​
> 
> 
> *che1*​
> 
> *f.* Letra _ch,_ o combinación de las letras _c_ y _h._​
> 
> Parece poder inferirse que son ambas cosas, o sea, son letras y simultáneamente dígrafos. Pienso que una cosa no invalida la otra.
> 
> Mejores saludos


 
Eu sou muito matemático. Então, se um dígrafo, por definição, é um conjunto de *duas* letras, não pode ser *uma* letra. Como já sei que o pessoal vai dizer que as línguas não são matemáticas, posso outorgar que a “ch” é _uma letra de duas letras _(a “ll” também). 

Se não estou errado, aconteceu com o dígrafo “nn” uma coisa interessante: converteu-se em uma letra, a “ñ”.

Abraços.


----------



## willy2008

*dígrafo**.* (De _di-_2 y _-grafo_). m._ Ling._ Signo ortográfico compuesto de dos letras para representar un fonema; p. ej., en español _ll,_ en francés _ou_, en catalán _ny._


----------



## willy2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Eu sou muito matemático. Então, se um dígrafo, por definição, é um conjunto de *duas* letras, não pode ser *uma* letra. Como já sei que o pessoal vai dizer que as línguas não são matemáticas, posso outorgar que a “ch” é _uma letra de duas letras _(a “ll” também).
> 
> Se não estou errado, aconteceu com o dígrafo “nn” uma coisa interessante: converteu-se em uma letra, a “ñ”.
> 
> Abraços.


En castellano la letra*  Ñ* viene del *NI* latino.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

willy2008 said:


> En castellano la letra* Ñ* viene del *NI* latino.
> Cumprimentos


 
Correcto. Al parecer el NI latino derivó en NN en el castellano medieval. Del DPD: Ñ

Abçs.


----------



## ramonflores

willy2008 said:


> En castellano la letra*  Ñ* viene del *NI* latino.
> Cumprimentos



O fonema |ñ| provém em castelhano de distintos grupos latinos: nn, mn, ng, ne, ni, gn, e outros. Mas a letra ñ provém da união do grupo nn. Mais informação em: 
A origem do uso de ll e ñ para representar os ...

Exemplo de nn -> ñ (em castelhano, n em português)
annualis -> añal
anniculus -> añejo
annus -> año
capanna -> cabaña
canna -> caña
cannabis -> cañabo
cannicius -> cañizo
cinnus -> ceño
cunnus -> coño
ingannare -> engañar
gannire -> gañir
grunnire -> gruñir
nonnus -> ñoño
pannus -> paño
pinna -> peña


----------



## MPA

Eu considerava ch e ll como dígrafos, pois acho estranho uma letra ser composta por outras duas. Mas conversando com um hispanohablante, ele me disse que são letras e não dígrafos.
Continuo considerando como dígrafos. =]
Idioma chatinho esse, mas ainda assim, legal.


----------



## vmmvcorazón

ch  español, ch portugués
ñ  español ,  nh  portugués
ll  español , lh  portugués


----------



## Carfer

Creio que em português são dígrafos, doutra forma teriam de ser usados na ordenação alfabética e não são. Alguém viu algum dia um dicionário português, por exemplo, ordenado como um dicionário espanhol?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em português, não são letras.


----------



## Istriano

São dígrafos nas duas línguas, se fossem letras, escreveríamos:

*CHi*cago e não *Ch*icago, como os holandeses fazem na palavra *Ĳsselmeer*


----------



## olivinha

Istriano said:


> São dígrafos nas duas línguas, se fossem letras, escreveríamos:
> 
> *CHi*cago e não *Ch*icago, como os holandeses fazem na palavra *Ĳsselmeer*


 
Bem, como aponto acima (post 5), explica o DRAE online:
*ch**.*
*1. *f. *Dígrafo* que, por representar un solo sonido consonántico de articulación africada, palatal y sorda, como en _mucho_ o _noche,_ *es considerado desde 1803 cuarta LETRA del abecedario español.* Su nombre es _che_.

*ll**.*
*1. *f. *Dígrafo* que, por representar un solo fonema consonántico de articulación tradicionalmente lateral y palatal, *es considerado desde 1803 decimocuarta LETRA del abecedario español.* Su nombre es _elle._

Inclusive muitas escolas primárias na Espanha ensinam a recitar o alfabeto mencionando estas letras/dígrafos:
a, be, ce, che, de, e,... ge, hache, i, jota, ka, ele, elle, eme, ene, eñe...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Del DRAE:

*ch**.*



*1. *f. Dígrafo que, por representar un solo sonido consonántico de articulación africada, palatal y sorda, como en _mucho_ o _noche,_ es considerado desde 1803 cuarta letra del abecedario español. Su nombre es _che_. ORTOGR. En la escritura es inseparable.

*ll**.*



*1. *f. Dígrafo que, por representar un solo fonema consonántico de articulación tradicionalmente lateral y palatal, es considerado desde 1803 decimocuarta letra del abecedario español. Su nombre es _elle._ En gran parte de los países y regiones hispánicos se pronuncia como _y,_ con salida central del aire, y con sus mismas variaciones de articulación. ORTOGR. En la escritura es inseparable.

Saludos


----------



## Esplandiano

Oi, são dígrafos. Nos novos dicionários não são consideradas separadamente das letras C e L. É como aponta o post acima.
Ver: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/


----------

